# proceed/ advance chronologically



## Peggy-Lynn

Ola,
Como é que se diz "to proceed/ advance in chronological order" em português? O contexto é assim:
"Much of A Casa da Cabeça de Cavalo takes the form of an oral narrative, acquiring a different character depending on the speaker and not always advancing chronologically" 

A minha tentativa é
Muita d’_A Casa da Cabeça de Cavalo _assume a forma de uma narrativa oral, adquerendo um caráter diferente dependendo de quem fala e não sempre avançando cronologicamente 

Obrigada


----------



## SãoEnrique

"...de quem fala e não", Não seria "do alto-falante e nem sempre"?


----------



## tankian

Peggy-Lynn said:


> Ola,
> Como é que se diz "to proceed/ advance in chronological order" em português? O contexto é assim:
> "Much of A Casa da Cabeça de Cavalo takes the form of an oral narrative, acquiring a different character depending on the speaker and not always advancing chronologically"
> 
> A minha tentativa é
> Muita d’_A Casa da Cabeça de Cavalo _assume a forma de uma narrativa oral, *adquerendo* um caráter diferente dependendo de quem fala e não sempre avançando cronologicamente
> 
> Obrigada



É adquirindo....

To proceed = progredir, avançar.


----------



## thdiass

SãoEnrique, l'option de Peggy-Lynn est la correcte. En fait, "alto-falante" n'existe pas est, peut-être, vous êtes en train de confondre "alto-falante" et "auto-falante". Il fait beaucoup de sense penser en "auto-falante" dans ce contexte, mas ça ne marche pas non plus.


----------



## thdiass

Peggy-Lynn,
"avançando" sounds good for me. "Progredindo" would work too.
The only little remark I'd include is the verb "adquirir". I think you may have mistaken it from the very similar verb "querer". But, as "adquirir" ends in "ir" (and not in "er") it follows a different rule (it's a 3rd conjugation verb) and the right way in your sentence is "adquirindo".


----------



## SãoEnrique

thdiass said:


> SãoEnrique, l'option de Peggy-Lynn est la correcte. En fait, "alto-falante" n'existe pas est, peut-être, vous êtes en train de confondre "alto-falante" et "auto-falante". Il fait beaucoup de sense penser en "auto-falante" dans ce contexte, mas ça ne marche pas non plus.



Obrigado pela informação, mas como posso dizer "speaker" para o português por favor? Locutor, falante talvez?


----------



## thdiass

Bem, em contextos mais informais, usamos (aqui em SP, Brasil) a locução "que fala". "Falante" é perfeitamente possível, mas é considerado formal. Em cursos de linguística este é o termo usado, no campo de futebol não. "Locutor" é usado exclusivamente para aquele que fala no rádio. Uma pessoa que fala para uma platéia (em uma conferência, seminário, palestra...) pode ser chamada de "orador". O equipamento elétrico que emite sons em um computador ou em um concerto é um "auto-falante". Muitos sentidos, não? rs 

Permita-me comentar um errinho em tua pergunta: "como posso dizer 'speaker' para o português".  O correto seria "como posso dizer 'speaker' em português" ou "como posso traduzir 'speaker' para o português". 

Abraço!


----------



## Outsider

thdiass said:


> SãoEnrique, l'option de Peggy-Lynn est la correcte. En fait, "alto-falante" n'existe pas est, peut-être, vous êtes en train de confondre "alto-falante" et "auto-falante". Il fait beaucoup de sense penser en "auto-falante" dans ce contexte, mas ça ne marche pas non plus.


O dicionário Priberam tem "alto-falante". Em Portugal o mais comum é dizer "altifalante". "Autofalante" é palavra nova para mim.

Claro que no presente contexto "speaker" é "quem fala".


----------



## Peggy-Lynn

thdiass said:


> Peggy-Lynn,
> "avançando" sounds good for me. "Progredindo" would work too.
> The only little remark I'd include is the verb "adquirir". I think you may have mistaken it from the very similar verb "querer". But, as "adquirir" ends in "ir" (and not in "er") it follows a different rule (it's a 3rd conjugation verb) and the right way in your sentence is "adquirindo".


Yes that was my mistake! Conjugating verbs is not my strong point


----------



## tankian

SãoEnrique said:


> Obrigado pela informação, mas como posso dizer "speaker" para o português por favor? Locutor, falante talvez?



In a formal way, besides those already mentioned, we use "orador".


----------



## coolbrowne

Au contraire, *thdiass*!





thdiass said:


> ...En fait, "alto-falante" n'existe pas est...


En fait, la parole "alto-falante" (altifalante en Portugal, merci *Outsider*) existe, et veut dire *haut-parleur* (évidemment).


----------



## SãoEnrique

coolbrowne said:


> Au contraire, *thdiass*!En fait, la parole "alto-falante" (altifalante en Portugal, merci *Outsider*) existe, et veut dire *haut-parleur* (évidemment).



Ah... coolbrowne, donc d'une certaine façon j'ai raison n'est-ce pas?


----------



## thdiass

Coolbrowne, vous avez raison! Je me suis trompé entre le "U" e le "L" que j'éssayais d'éxpliquer! (ops!) J'ai même offert "auto-falante" comme traduction pour "speaker" dans un outre moment dans ce même post. J'espère que SaoEnrique ne soit pas confondu.


----------



## thdiass

SãoEnrique, le mot "alto-falante" veut dire éxclusivment l'appareil que transforme énergie electrique en sonore.


----------



## coolbrowne

That was not bad, except for "Muit*a*" and "adqu*ere*ndo":





Peggy-Lynn said:


> Muit*o* d’_A Casa da Cabeça de Cavalo _assume a forma de uma narrativa oral, *adquirindo* um caráter diferente dependendo de quem fala e não sempre avançando cronologicamente.


 However it is too literal


Boa parte de _A Casa da Cabeça de Cavalo_ é em forma de narrativa oral*,* que assume um cará(c)ter diferente*,* dependendo de quem fala*,* nem sempre seguindo a ordem cronológica.

No, "d'_A casa_..." is not wrong. However, a least to Brazilian ears, it sounds archaic; I am not sure about modern Portuguese ears. Also, "adquire" would not be wrong, but "assume" is much more common. Mind you, except in bad translations from the English, "assumir" does not have the more common meaning of "to assume", which is _to suppose_. Instead it has the other meaning, that is, _to take on_.

Regards


----------



## SãoEnrique

thdiass said:


> SãoEnrique, le mot "alto-falante" veut dire éxclusivment l'appareil que transforme énergie electrique en sonore.



Obrigado. Não estou confuso. Também eu tinha razão, era bem "nem" como o coolbrowne escreveu abaixo



coolbrowne said:


> That was not bad, except for "Muit*a*" and "adqu*ere*ndo": However it is too literal
> 
> Boa parte de _A Casa da Cabeça de Cavalo_ é em forma de narrativa oral*,* que assume um cará(c)ter diferente*,* dependendo de quem fala*,* nem sempre seguindo a ordem cronológica.
> No, "d'_A casa_..." is not wrong. However, a least to Brazilian ears, it sounds archaic; I am not sure about modern Portuguese ears. Also, "adquire" would not be wrong, but "assume" is much more common. Mind you, except in bad translations from the English, "assumir" does not have the more common meaning of "to assume", which is _to suppose_. Instead it has the other meaning, that is, _to take on_.
> 
> Regards



Oi, 

Alto-falante = Loudspeaker?


----------



## coolbrowne

Exatamente!





SãoEnrique said:


> Alto-falante = Loudspeaker?


Atualmente tende a ser abreviado como "speaker", o que pode causar confusão com "a pessoa que fala/orador[a]/expositor[a]".


----------



## SãoEnrique

coolbrowne said:


> Exatamente!*Atualmente tende a ser abreviado como "speaker", *o que pode causar confusão com "a pessoa que fala/orador[a]/expositor[a]".



Obrigado coolbrowne, isso é bom a saber


----------

